# Weekly competition 2010-10



## AvGalen (Mar 8, 2010)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) normally a subscript number indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. *U32 *would mean to turn the the U layer and the 2 layers beneath it (3 in total) a half turn. However, this forum doesn't support subscript, so I transform the default notation to "3U2" notation which also means "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1 the new notation is not entirely clear about when to perform a slice/half-turn. I adjusted the scrambles so that no slice-turns are to be performed at the beginning or the end (unless the scramble begins or ends with (0,0))
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know: 

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 15 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends wednesday/thursday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at wednesday/thursday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U R' F' R F2 R' U2 R' U2 
*2. *F' U' R2 F U' F R F2 R 
*3. *F2 R2 U' R U' R2 U R' F2 
*4. *F' U' R2 U2 R' F 
*5. *F U' R U' R' U' F2 R U 

*3x3x3*
*1. *B2 U B2 U L2 D2 B2 U2 B2 F L' F2 D2 B U' L' D' L F L' D2 
*2. *L2 R2 F2 U B2 D2 F2 U R2 F' L' U2 F R' D' L F R U B2 U' 
*3. *L' D2 F2 R D2 U2 L2 D2 R' D2 R' B' U2 F R' F2 D' B2 U2 L' F 
*4. *U2 L2 U' B2 U' B2 F2 U' F2 R2 B U' F' R2 F2 L2 R U2 B F2 U 
*5. *U2 R U2 L D2 U2 L B2 F2 R' B2 R' D' F R' U2 R D' L' F2 

*4x4x4*
*1. *L R2 Uw U' B Fw2 D' L' Uw2 Rw2 Uw' Rw2 F Rw2 Uw L' Rw' Uw2 F' Uw2 B F Rw2 R D Rw U2 B Rw' R2 U2 L' Rw' B2 L2 U F D F' Uw'
*2. *U' B R Uw F L2 D' R' B Fw' Rw' D' L Uw' F2 U B Fw2 U2 B2 Fw' L R B Fw2 Rw' R2 D2 Uw2 U F' R2 D2 Uw' U2 F' R Fw' F' R'
*3. *Uw2 U' B2 F' D R2 D F Uw2 L' Rw2 R' Uw' B Rw2 D' B2 L2 Rw2 Fw' Rw2 Fw' D' U2 Rw Uw' B Fw2 F2 Uw' B L2 B2 F D' Uw' R D' U' B2
*4. *R' Uw' B' Fw D' U' Rw R Fw F' Rw R Uw2 R2 F2 U B' Rw B Uw' Fw' D2 U' R' D2 F' U B Fw F2 U2 L Rw2 B Fw' R2 Uw' U' B L
*5. *Uw' L2 Rw' R D Fw' Rw' D B2 L' Rw2 B L2 B F2 R D Fw2 F2 D' U' B2 Fw F2 Uw R F2 Rw2 Fw2 L D' L Rw' Uw2 U2 Rw2 R2 D B Fw

*5x5x5*
*1. *B' U2 Bw2 Uw' U R2 Uw Rw2 Bw' D U B Rw2 Dw2 L2 Lw' R U2 L' Lw' Rw R2 B Lw B2 Lw D B2 D' F' Uw' U2 Rw Fw' L2 Uw2 Bw R Bw D2 B Bw Fw2 Rw' R2 U' R Bw Uw B' Bw2 R2 B2 F2 D' F Uw Fw2 F2 Dw'
*2. *D2 Dw B2 Fw' D2 R' D Fw2 R Fw' Lw2 D' Rw' F' Uw F' Dw2 B Dw2 R Dw2 Bw2 D U' L2 R' Uw2 Fw' L B2 R' Dw' Lw' Bw2 Fw' Rw' B Fw2 Lw Rw' R Uw2 Lw2 F Uw2 R Fw2 F2 L Rw2 Fw2 Rw D2 B Fw2 Uw2 Rw' B' Fw' Dw
*3. *Dw B' R' D2 Uw' L Lw' Rw2 B2 Bw2 F U Lw B2 D Bw' Lw' B Bw' F R2 Fw2 D2 Rw' Uw2 Bw2 L R' U Lw R' D L' Fw2 Lw R' Bw2 Uw B2 Lw' D2 Uw' U Bw D2 Dw Bw2 L Bw' F2 Dw2 F' Uw2 U2 R2 Fw' F2 Dw U' F'
*4. *D2 L2 B2 Bw L R D Dw2 Rw' F' Lw2 R2 Fw L2 D' Uw F Dw Fw' Rw B Uw Fw' R D' Dw Rw' D2 L Rw D2 Rw D2 Dw Fw2 D2 U2 Lw' B2 L2 D Dw2 Uw U2 F2 R' B2 Fw F2 R U L' Bw' F Rw2 D' Lw2 Rw Uw2 B
*5. *Bw' L Dw' Lw Bw Fw' L' Uw2 B' Bw' F2 Dw' L Uw' F2 D2 Uw U F D2 Uw2 U' Lw Dw2 U2 Rw' D U' F2 L Lw' R B' Bw' Fw Dw F2 L Uw2 Rw' U' Bw' D Rw' D Uw' B Dw' B2 L2 Lw Dw2 Rw2 R B2 Lw' Uw L' Bw Lw2

*6x6x6*
*1. *2L2 R B F' 3U 2U2 U B' F 3U' 2L' 3F2 2F' 2D F2 L D2 3U2 2U' U2 2B2 3F D 2B L' 2L R2 D F 2U2 U 2B2 2L2 2U 2B' L2 2D2 3R2 R2 3U F2 R2 2D2 3U' 2L 2F' 2L2 3F2 2L R2 2B 3U 2U' B' U' 2B 2R B2 F2 D2 2L2 3R2 B2 2L' R' U' L2 2R 2U L' 3F 2L R B 2F2 D' 2D U' L F
*2. *D2 3R2 3U U2 3R' 2B 2R' 2B' D2 2L 2B F 3R' B' 3U U2 B 2U 2R2 D 3R' B2 3R' 2R2 3F' F 2R' R2 D 2U2 2L2 2B U B2 2L 2F2 R2 2D 2F' 2U' 2F' L 2U2 2L 2D 2L' U2 2F F2 D2 3F' 2D U' 2R2 D2 2D 3R' F2 U' 3R' D B2 R' 3F 3U 2F' 2D' 3U 2U2 2B 3F2 2F2 3R R2 3U2 3F 2R' B' F2 2D'
*3. *3U' 2L2 3F' L' 2L2 3U 2L D U2 2R 3F2 F 3U2 2R2 2U' 3R' 3F2 2R2 2U2 L D 2U2 2R' R2 3F' 2D 3U2 L2 R' F' 2U2 U' 2L R2 2F2 2U2 L2 3R' D' 3U' B2 2U F' 2L2 B2 3F 2U' 2B2 L 2D2 3U 3F2 F2 2R' 3F' 2D 2U L' 3R' 3F 3U2 2L2 3R2 D2 3U' 2U' 2B2 3F F2 L2 2B 3F' 2F' R2 2B' 2F2 F' U' R' 2F
*4. *R' 2B2 3U2 2B2 D B2 3R' 2R U2 2B' 3F2 2R2 2U2 3R 2B 2R' F L U2 2F R B 3F2 D2 2D 2U' L2 2U R2 B2 2R2 D 3R2 R2 3U' F2 2D' 2B U2 F' 2D2 B2 2L' 2F 2L B' D2 3R2 2U' R 2D' B2 U2 L 2R2 2B 3F2 2F' 2D2 L2 2L' R' 2B2 2F2 F' 2L D' U B' 3F 3R2 2F' 3U2 2B F' 2U' 2L' F2 R2 3U
*5. *2U' F' 2L' R2 2U2 3R 2F' 2L2 B' L' 3R R 2B2 2F2 2U' 3F' 3R' 2D' L' 3R2 D2 2F2 2R' 2B U 2L2 3R B 2B2 2F' U' B 3F' 3U' 3F 3U2 B2 2B2 3F 2D2 2U' F' 2L 2B R 3U' B2 D B2 2R R2 2B 2R 3F 3U 3R' B 2F F' D' 2D' 3U' B2 2R R B' 3F 2D' 2F2 L 2R2 2B2 2U 2R' F2 D2 U 3F 2D' 3U2

*7x7x7*
*1. *2D' 3F 2F' F 2U' 2L R 3D' F L D' 3U2 2F' 2L2 3L' 3B 2L2 3D B 2B 2F2 F' 3U2 U 3R' F' 3D 3U' U2 2B2 L 2L2 3R 2D' U' F2 2L 2B2 R D' 2U' B2 2B L 3R B 2U' 3F' U' 3B 3F2 U' 2L2 B' D 2B' 3B2 L R2 2D2 R' 3F 2U2 3L2 3F' D 2U2 2B' 3F' 2F2 2D2 B' 3F L2 R2 2D 3U2 2F' R D2 2R U 2R' B 3B2 L 2L' R2 3F L2 B' 3F' F' 3D U' B2 3B' 3L D 3F'
*2. *L2 2B2 2F D' 2F' D 3R2 3B2 3D2 3B 3R R' D2 2D B2 D2 B' 2L' 2U' 2F 2D2 3R R' D 2B2 2L 3R 2D U 3F L2 2R 2B2 F' 2R2 3F' D2 2U F 2D2 2R' 3U U' 3R' 2D 3D 3B F' 3R' 2F U 3R' 2R 3F' 3R2 D2 2R 2D 2L2 3D2 B2 3R 2R2 3U' 3F 2F 2L' D2 2L' 3F2 2F R' 3U' U2 2L' D2 2B' 2L2 3L 2B 2D2 3F' 2R D2 L 2L 3L 2D 3U2 B' R2 D' R' 3B L2 3F2 2F 2U' 3R2 F
*3. *3B F 2R2 2B2 3F 3D 3U2 2U' U' 2L2 R 3B 3L2 3R' U2 2L2 3L' 2B2 L 3B2 3D 2U U 3B' 2F2 3U2 2F 3L 2B 3F 3R R 3U' 2B2 2L 2B2 3L D 2L' R D 2U2 U2 3F' 3L 2R2 2B 3U F U' R D 2D2 L 2R2 2B 2U2 2R' 3B 3U' 2L' 3D2 U2 3B2 2U2 2L' F 2R U 3F 3U' 3L 2B2 D' 2B2 3B' 2F2 R2 B D2 3D2 R' 3B 3F' D 2D 2B U2 B 3F 2F' L' 3F2 3D2 2R2 B' 2D L' 2R2 2F
*4. *3F L2 3L' 2F 3L' 2D' 3D' 2U 2B2 3B 2D' 2R2 3D2 3U' U2 3L 3R2 B 2U R2 D' 2R' 3D2 3U' 3B' 3F2 2D2 B2 3F' U B' 3F 2D2 2U 2L 3R R2 2U' 2L' 2R R' 2D' 3U2 U2 2F2 D 2D' 3R 3U 2F2 F 2L2 2B2 3L2 3D' 2F F 2D' L 3F' 3L 2B 2R 3B2 2L' R' 3F' F 3R' U B2 L2 2L 3L' 3R' 2R R 3U2 U' B' 2B 2F2 3R' 2U' 3L2 2U 3B2 3F2 2F F' D' 2L2 3U B' 3F 2F2 2L' R 3U' 3L2
*5. *3D B 2F 2D' B2 2B L R 3D2 3F2 2L' 3B 3F 3L2 D U2 B 2R' 2D 3U2 L 2F 3R2 2U2 2R2 2U' 2R' 3D2 3U2 F2 U' B 3B2 F 2L' 3F' U2 2B 3F 2L2 2R' 3F2 D 3U 2L' 3R R2 F D2 3D 3B 3F' F D2 3U2 2F' 2R' 2D2 3D U' 3L' 2U2 U2 3R' 2R U B' 2L2 3R' 2D' U2 2L2 2R B 2B' 3F' U2 3F2 2F2 2D2 3U L' F' 3R 3U2 R' 3B 2F' 2L2 2U' 2B2 R F U2 3B' 2L2 3F' 2U2 2F 3U

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 F' R F2 U' R2 U F' U2 
*2. *F2 U R2 F' U' R F' U F' U 
*3. *U R U' R2 U R2 U2 

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 L2 D' R2 F2 D2 R2 U R2 F2 D' L F' U' L2 B2 D U' L' D2 
*2. *L2 U2 R' B2 F2 L' B2 U2 B2 F2 U' F2 R B' U2 B R U B D2 R' 
*3. *F2 D R2 U B2 D B2 R2 U' F2 U' B D2 R B2 U' L2 R2 U2 F R2 

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Uw L' Rw R F2 R2 Fw' Uw2 F Rw2 D2 B' F' L' B' F D U2 B' R2 Fw' D Uw U' L2 D' F Rw' D F D Uw2 U B Fw2 L2 F' D' Fw2 U
*2. *R B Rw2 D2 U2 F' L2 R2 Fw Uw2 B2 D R2 D2 B' U Fw D Fw' L' D2 U R U' F2 R' F' L' D B2 Uw' U' B2 F' Uw' F2 Rw' U Rw2 F2
*3. *L2 Uw U' L' B Rw' F Rw2 Uw2 F' L' F Uw2 R2 B2 D2 Rw' Uw2 B2 F' D2 L' Fw D F2 R' Uw' F' Rw2 D Uw U' R' B Rw U Fw2 F2 D2 R'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Fw R B' Dw' Uw Fw Lw' Rw2 B Fw' D2 Uw2 B' R' Uw Rw2 U2 B Uw2 L Lw' D' Fw2 F' D2 Bw Lw' Fw2 L' Rw2 Dw2 Rw Dw2 U' R Bw' U Fw2 F' Rw' Fw' Uw2 Rw D2 Dw' Uw' L Rw' B F R B Lw F2 D' Dw Uw' U L' R'
*2. *L2 Bw F2 Uw' Lw2 R2 B2 F2 D Uw2 U2 Bw' F Rw Bw D2 Uw' B2 Lw B L Rw2 Uw B L Dw2 R D2 L Lw D U2 F2 Lw2 F' Lw Bw U Rw' Uw B' D' Dw' U L' B2 Fw2 Dw2 L' Lw' Fw' R U2 B' L2 Lw' Rw2 Bw2 Fw' D2
*3. *L2 Rw Fw F2 L2 Dw Uw B' Lw Rw2 R Uw2 Rw2 Uw2 U2 Lw2 D2 L' U' Lw' Rw2 B2 Uw' R Bw2 D U' L' Lw2 D' F2 L Lw2 F' Uw' Fw Uw B2 Rw' B F Rw B U' R Dw2 B' D2 Dw2 B2 Bw2 Dw2 Fw D Bw2 Lw' Rw B Bw Fw

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *R' D2 F2 L F2 U2 R' U2 R2 B2 F2 D' F U' B D2 L D' B' U F2 
*2. *F' D2 B2 R2 F2 L2 F' D2 B2 F' D L2 B' R2 F D' L D B2 R2 U2 
*3. *U2 B R2 U2 F2 R2 U2 R2 F D2 R' B U L2 F' L2 D' F2 D2 B2 R 
*4. *L2 F2 L' U2 R F2 U2 B2 R2 D2 B' U' R F' L D R2 D2 F2 L' R2 
*5. *F D2 L2 D2 U2 B' D2 R2 F2 D2 R2 F2 U B' U' F R2 U' L' F2 D2 
*6. *B2 L2 D2 R' U2 B2 R' F2 R D2 B' D2 U R2 B2 U' L2 R U2 L' R' 
*7. *U2 B2 D2 B2 R2 U2 R' B2 L2 U2 B2 F' R2 D U' R' F D2 L D' R 
*8. *L2 D2 R2 D2 B2 D2 L D2 L' R D2 R' D' R2 B' D' U2 R2 U' R2 
*9. *L2 U2 L' D2 B2 L B2 L' D2 R F2 L F L R' F' L B2 F L' 
*10. *U2 B2 U F2 U' B2 D' R' F' D2 B L' D2 R' D U L D' 
*11. *D2 B L2 B2 L2 U2 F R2 B' D2 R2 D' R U' F2 D2 B L R F2 U' 
*12. *L2 B2 L2 B L2 U2 F' R2 B R' F2 D U R' F2 R' B2 R2 U2 
*13. *D2 F2 L2 U2 L F2 L' D2 R' D2 R F R' D' U B2 R2 B D R2 F' 
*14. *U L2 U2 B2 U R2 B2 U2 F2 U L2 R2 F L2 B2 U' F R' U L2 U2 
*15. *F2 L' B2 R F2 L2 D2 B2 R U2 F L' U R' B F' R' F' D' U2 

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *D2 R2 D2 L2 U2 F2 D2 L U2 R' F2 D' L2 B F D' L2 B' U B2 R2 
*2. *L' D2 L2 U2 L2 F2 L' B2 U2 F2 L2 F' U R2 B2 D2 L R2 D' L2 F' 
*3. *B2 R2 U' R2 D' L2 D' U R2 B2 L U' R' F2 D2 U B' L2 R' D' B' 
*4. *D2 R' B2 D2 R' B2 R' D2 L' U F L2 U' L B' U' F D2 L' 
*5. *U2 R' B2 U2 F2 R' U2 R2 F2 R' D L U F R2 D' L' F' L U' 

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *R2 U2 F2 D2 U' F2 L2 U' F2 L R2 B2 F D R' B2 D F D' R' 
*2. *F2 L2 B2 L B2 L F2 L2 U2 F2 U2 B R2 F' D L B R2 F2 D2 F' 
*3. *R2 U2 R2 U2 B2 D2 R' D2 U2 L' U' R' U B U2 L' B2 L F' 
*4. *U' F2 D' L2 F2 D2 B2 D' R2 D2 B2 L' R' D' L F R2 B L' F' R 
*5. *U' R2 U' R2 U B2 D' R2 U L2 B L2 R' B F' R' B2 L' U L2 

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *F2 L' D2 L' R' B2 U2 R B2 L' B D' U2 L F' R U R2 D U R2 
*2. *R2 B2 U' L2 U2 B2 D L2 U' R2 U' L U L R2 B U' R2 B R2 F' 
*3. *B R2 B2 L2 B' L2 D2 L2 R2 B D' U2 L U F' U R2 U' B F2 U' 
*4. *D2 U2 B2 F2 L2 R F2 R U2 F L2 U' L D2 L2 F' U R2 D2 L R 
*5. *D F2 L2 B2 U' B2 D' B2 F2 L2 B D' R' D F2 U' R' B2 D2 R U' 

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R2 U2 B2 L' U2 R B2 U2 L2 B2 R' F' U F' R2 U F D' L' B L2 

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U R U F2 R' U R2 U2 F' 
*3. *L2 R2 U B2 F2 U R2 U B2 L2 D' B2 L' B D' F' D F2 L' U2 F2 
*4. *F2 Rw2 U2 B' Rw' D2 Fw2 L2 D2 R2 Fw D Uw' R2 D' Uw2 Fw2 F D2 Rw R D U B' Fw L2 Uw2 R' U Rw2 B D L2 R2 D' L' Rw U' R Fw

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *U' R' F' U2 F' R' U' F U' 
*3. *B2 L D2 L F2 R D2 U2 R B2 U' L B L B2 D2 U' B D U' 
*4. *B2 Uw B Fw2 L' D' Uw' B2 L2 R2 Fw2 L2 R2 D' Uw2 F Uw' Rw B' Fw' Uw B D' Uw L' R Uw' Fw2 F Rw2 Uw' L R B2 U2 Fw2 L R F2 D'
*5. *Dw2 R B' Rw' Fw F D' Rw2 Uw U' Bw Uw2 R' Bw' R2 Bw' Fw Lw2 R D L R Bw' Uw2 Rw R U' L' Rw2 Fw' Lw2 B' Fw D' Rw2 D U R B2 D L D2 B2 D L D F' Uw U Fw' Uw' R' B F Lw B' Bw2 Fw' Lw2 Rw

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=2,d=2 / dUdU u=-2,d=2 / ddUU u=-4,d=-1 / UdUd u=4,d=2 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=5 / UddU
*2. *UUdd u=-2,d=4 / dUdU u=6,d=5 / ddUU u=-1,d=-4 / UdUd u=6,d=6 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=4 / ddUU
*3. *UUdd u=-4,d=-4 / dUdU u=-3,d=6 / ddUU u=-5,d=-5 / UdUd u=-4,d=5 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=6 / dUdU
*4. *UUdd u=-1,d=4 / dUdU u=2,d=-5 / ddUU u=-1,d=6 / UdUd u=1,d=1 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=-3 / dddd
*5. *UUdd u=-1,d=-2 / dUdU u=6,d=2 / ddUU u=1,d=-4 / UdUd u=3,d=0 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=4 / ddUd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*3. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*4. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*5. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *R L R' L' U' L' B' U' B U' L U L u r' 
*2. *U' R' L' R L' U L' R' L B' R' B R' L' R' r' l' b' 
*3. *L U' R' U R L' U L' B' U' B U' L U' R B u r l 
*4. *R L' U L' R' L' U' R' L B' u' r l 
*5. *L R L' R' U L B L B U' B L U' L B' u' r l b 

*Square-1*
*1. *(-5,3) (0,-3) (0,2) (6,3) (0,5) (0,3) (1,0) (0,5) (-4,0) (2,4) (-1,0) (0,2) (1,0) (-2,1) (0,4) (0,4) (0,2) (2,0) (0,0)
*2. *(4,2) (0,6) (3,0) (3,3) (-3,0) (6,3) (-3,4) (-4,2) (0,2) (6,4) (6,1) (3,2) (-1,3) (6,0) (-3,0) (0,3)
*3. *(0,2) (0,4) (0,3) (0,2) (-5,0) (6,0) (5,2) (-5,4) (0,3) (2,0) (2,0) (1,5) (1,3) (-2,0) (0,5) (0,1) (6,1) (-1,0)
*4. *(3,2) (0,1) (0,3) (-5,2) (-2,0) (6,2) (-1,2) (-2,0) (-1,2) (0,2) (-3,4) (0,4) (-3,2) (6,0) (0,4) (6,3) (0,0)
*5. *(6,3) (0,3) (0,3) (0,5) (6,2) (6,4) (4,2) (2,0) (0,5) (-2,5) (6,0) (0,1) (1,0) (6,2) (-3,1) (0,5) (-3,0)


----------



## ManasijV (Mar 8, 2010)

3x3: 12.85, 12.79, 11.88, 10.59, 13.60
Just wow!
3x3 OH: 24.56, 25.97, 25.29, 23.77, 25.73
2x2 BLD: 29.94, 15.36, 17.84
3x3 BLD: DNF(1:52.42), DNF(1:41.51), 1:33.66
Really happy about the third one
3x3 Multi:


----------



## PM 1729 (Mar 8, 2010)

*3x3x3 BLD:* 1:46.10(46.68), DNF , DNF =*1:46.10*
Comment: I'm trying to go faster at memo, accuracy is going down. Both the DNF's had sub 35 memo.

*3x3x3 FMC: 37 Moves*

Scramble: R2 U2 B2 L' U2 R B2 U2 L2 B2 R' F' U F' R2 U F D' L' B L2 

Solution: B D2 R2 B2 R B R B2 R' B U' B' U B’ R B2 D B D’ B R’ B’ U R’ D2 R U’ R’ D2 R’ D’ U2 L’ U’ L2 U R2 (37)


Spoiler



Explanation:
On inverse scramble: 2x2x2 + pairs: R2 U' L2 U L U2 D R2

Switch to scramble, 
Premoves: R2 D' U2 L’ U’ L2 U R2 (8)

2x2x3: B D2 (2)

F2L-1: R2 B2 R2 (3-1=2)

Last slot + leave 3 corners : R' B R B2 R' B U' B' U B’ R B2 D B D’ B R’ B’ R (19-1=18)

Last 3 corners: R' U R’ D2 R U’ R’ D2 R2 (9-2=7)


Comment: Awesome start, terrible ending. Bad solve. No time for an insertion but fortunately, 2 moves cancelled anyway.

*3x3x3:* 20.98, 20.73, 21.47, 20.39, 20.83 =*20.85*
Comment: Awful. Consistent (σ = 0.10)


----------



## Aksel B (Mar 8, 2010)

*2x2: 3,31*
2.88 (Easy 1st layer + nice CLL)
3.74
(4.70) 
(1.61) (Skip  )
3.30 (Easy 1st layer + lame CLL )

Really nice times


----------



## Erik (Mar 8, 2010)

Erik
2: 1.98, 2.74, (3.91), (1.30), 2.05 => 2.26, ummm wtf? Skippy on 1.30 and just too easy stuff on 1.98 and 2.05
3: 10.64, 10.69, (15.28), 11.58, (10.41) => 10.97 meh
OH: (19.11), 23.38, 20.59,(25.33), 22.48 => 22.15  all my 3x3's are getting worse
4: (41.98), 44.08, (48.58), 46.42, 46.33 => 45.61 meh
5:
pyra: (6.24), 6.53, 9.83, (9.98), 8.14 => 8.17 my pyra is unimaginable bad...

2BLD: 27.47, 28.48, 5.89 => 5.89 ahem..
3BLD: DNF(1:42), DNF(1:35), DNF(1:54) => DNF GRR


----------



## Toad (Mar 8, 2010)

*2x2:* (3.06), 6.90, (7.91), 4.09, 6.20 =*5.73*
Rofl awful. New PenLan is lush but I'm not used to it yet...

*3x3:* 19.41, 16.86, (20.74), 17.09, (15.98) =*17.79*
Stupid counting 19... 

*3x3 OH:* 37.30, 36.36, (39.28), (35.19), 35.98 =*36.55*
Meh, atleast it was consistent.

*2x2 BLD:* DNF, DNF, 39.53 =*39.53*
Nice solve with Old Pochmann...

*3x3 BLD:* DNF, 3:28.70, DNF =*3:28.70*
Quite a nice success, last one was quite hard so I gave up knewing it'd be slower 

*Clock:* 12.21, 13.15, 12.83, (11.97), (13.37) =*12.73*
There's nothing leet about this average... 

*FMC: 31*
WOOO!!  Super happy with this, love my solution 


Spoiler



Solution: B U R D' L2 U R' F R F' R U2 R U B R B R' B2 U L R' U L' U' R L U L' U' R2

Premove R2 to understand.

*2x2:* B U R D' L2
*2x3:* U R' F R F' R2
*F2L-1:* R' U2 R U B R B R' B2
*LS + Edges:* U L U. L' U' L U L' 

*Insert at .:* U' R' U L' U' R U L

*AUF:* U' 
*Undo Premove:* R2



I've forgotten how to solve 4x4 btw...


----------



## JunwenYao (Mar 8, 2010)

*Junwen Yao*

*2x2x2*: (3.34), (6.28), 5.22, 5.59, 5.69 => *5.50*
Bad.
*3x3x3*: 19.22, (21.17), 19.27, (17.16), 19.05 => *19.18*
My new cube=>Cube4you Black I.I think it's a great cube.Good feelings and bad results.Use THE C4U be better.  Just have fun today.
*4x4x4*: (1:19.58), 1:03.66, 1:03.17, 1:03.30, (1:02.61) => *1:03.38*
Great!!!  Shooted video.
*6x6x6*: 6:41.39, (5:52.00)PB, 6:02.44, 6:31.56, (6:45.42) => *6:25.13 *
My 1st avg of 5.Have fun. V-6 
*Pyraminx*: 12.09, (8.97), (16.19), 11.56, 11.67 => *11.78*
Woosh.!.
*3x3x3 One Handed*: 39.91, (49.59), 43.02, 42.00, (36.52) =>* 41.64*:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*: 1:14.86, (48.94), 1:11.13 => *48.94*
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: DNF,(3:30.87),DNS => 3:30.87
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay
1:44.84*
2x2:LanLan 3x3:C4U Black I 4x4:QJ6cm
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*4:31.20*
POOR!


----------



## JunwenYao (Mar 8, 2010)

Erik said:


> Erik
> 2: 1.98, 2.74, (3.91), (1.30), 2.05 => 2.26, ummm wtf? Skippy on 1.30 and just too easy stuff on 1.98 and 2.05
> 3: 10.64, 10.69, (15.28), 11.58, (10.41) => 10.97 meh
> OH: (19.11), 23.38, 20.59,(25.33), 22.48 => 22.15  all my 3x3's are getting worse
> ...



4x4x4 solve in 26sec? Wrong results?


----------



## SimonWestlund (Mar 8, 2010)

2x2: 1.96, 2.39, 2.89, 1.38, 2.61 = 2.32
3x3: 11.03, 10.93, 9.71, 10.86, 10.80 = 10.86
4x4: 46.91, 59.67, 48.56, 45.14, 47.86 = 47.77 - Awesome 
5x5: 1:30.41, 1:29.62, 1:47.49, 1:39.72, 1:43.39 = 1:37.84
6x6: 3:26.65, 3:16.05, 3:20.76, 3:24.99, 3:36.74 = 3:24.13
7x7: 5:18.26, 5:28.96, 5:09.19, 5:32.04, 5:17.15 = 5:21.46
2x2 BLD: 21.83, 14.97, DNF(9.10) = 14.97 
3x3 BLD: 2:07.68, 2:02.22, 1:43.12 = 1:43.12
4x4 BLD: 10:29.21, DNF (12:47), 10:29.20 = 10:29.20 - LOL! 0.01 difference between first and third
Multi BLD: 2/3 12:25.94 - Don't know what happened on the last cube, but somehow I ended up with the wrong orientation. 
3x3 OH: 23.27, 16.10, 19.53, 22.11, 20.45 = 20.70
3x3 WF: 1:52.78, 2:16.52, 1:47.74, 1:24.09, 1:58.08 = 1:52.87
3x3 MTS: 1:01.43, 1:10.91, 58.67, 1:22.23, 1:05.87 = 1:06.07
2-4 relay: 1:02.32 - woah.
2-5 relay: 2:52.25
Magic: 1.55, 1.53, 1.44, 2.84, 1.66 = 1.58
Master Magic: 3.89, 4.56, 4.12, 4.21, 3.67 = 4.07
Clock: 10.43, 10.50, 11.75, 10.39, 12.00 = 10.89
Megaminx: 1:01.95, 1:06.99, 1:05.22, 1:03.97, 1:04.36 = 1:04.52 - crap.
Pyraminx: 5.51, 2.77, 4.71, 3.62, 7.59 = 4.61
Square-1: 27.62, 32.83, 23.44, 19.31, 15.08 = 23.46

3x3 FMC: 39

Solution: B U D' R D' L2 U' B' U2 B U2 R U2 R2 B U2 B R B' R' B' R' U2 R y' l U2 L' U' L U' R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R2 (39)

2x2x2: B U D' R D' L2 (6)
2x2x3: U' B' U2 B U2 R U2 R2 (14)
rest of F2L: B U2 B R B' R' B' R' U2 R (24)
OLL: y' l U2 L' U' L U' R2 (31)
PLL: D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R2 (39)


----------



## Erik (Mar 8, 2010)

JunwenYao said:


> Erik said:
> 
> 
> > Erik
> ...



Corrected, those 2's were 4's


----------



## MichaelErskine (Mar 8, 2010)

Michael Erskine
*2x2x2:* 11.97, (9.68), (14.82), 12.21, 11.77 = *11.98*
*3x3x3:* 38.08, 33.34, 32.19, (47.34), (28.52) = *34.54*
(whoa! Very fast for me - I did this at work under influence of major caffeine)
*4x4x4:* 2:18.43, (1:52.60), 2:43.81, (DNF), 2:19.73 = *2:27.32*
*5x5x5:* 4:15.00, 4:03.01, (4:50.70), 4:49.78, (3:58.61) = *4:22.60*
(I enjoy the 5x5x5 - I should do more of this!)
*6x6x6:* 7:18.91, 7:19.34, 6:58.52, (6:36.96), (7:42.58) = *7:12.26*
(a couple of PBs!)
*7x7x7:* (12:19.22), (10:28.46), 11:31.32, 11:55.13, 10:58.55 = *11:28.33*
(I feel like I'm making some progress with the big cubes)
*2x2x2 Blindfolded:* 
*3x3x3 Blindfolded:* 
*3x3x3 One Handed:* (1:11.99), 1:19.73, 1:26.97, (1:31.92), 1:23.13 = *1:23.28*
*3x3x3 With Feet:* (9:06.96), DNF, 10:18.73, TBC
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* 
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* *3:39.96*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* *7:46.89*
*Magic:* 2.13, (2.03), 2.65, 2.73, (3.74) = *2.50*
*Master Magic:* (8.24), 8.76, 9.28, (11.32), 8.77 = *8.94*
*Clock:* (30.64), (22.54), 27.19, 26.84, 23.39 = *25.81*
*MegaMinx:* (4:38.74), 4:41.79, (DNF), 5:04.74, 5:13.17 = *4:59.90*
*PyraMinx:* 18.86, (15.29), (20.59), 17.10, 16.88 = *17.61*
(not done this since last week - should do some warm-up soles but pushed for time!)
*Square-1:* (55.16), 2:17.76, 2:54.66, 1:54.71, (3:03.00) = *2:22.38*
(First was a PB, last was near my running average!)


----------



## JunwenYao (Mar 8, 2010)

Erik said:


> JunwenYao said:
> 
> 
> > Erik said:
> ...



そうですね。（ic.）


----------



## Yichen (Mar 8, 2010)

Yichen:

PyraMinx: *14.56*
14.80, 13.90, 14.98, (18.42), (12.87)


MegaMinx: *2:29.13*
(2:43.17), (2:06.54), 2:34.18, 2:30.88, 2:30.88 Funny times...


4x4x4: *1:24.68*
1:24.52, (1:20.82), (1:32.68), 1:25.11, 1:24.42


3x3x3: *16.22*
16.14, (17.16), 16.17, 16.34, (15.54)


2x2x2: *3.79*
(2.42), (4.68), 4.19, 4.10, 3.58


2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4: *1:51.12*


3x3x3 One Handed: *39.32*
37.78, 40.47, (40.88), 39.70, (35.47)


----------



## kinch2002 (Mar 8, 2010)

2x2x2: 5.13, (4.82), (5.93), 5.24, 5.72 = 5.36
3x3x3: (17.23), 16.32, 16.94, 16.41, (16.24) = 16.56
4x4x4: 1:03.19, (1:02.86), (1:14.11), 1:07.65, 1:07.41 = 1:06.08
5x5x5: 2:20.31, (2:03.91), 2:26.91, 2:24.12, (2:30.10) = 2:23.78
Nice single 
7x7x7: (8:03.12), (8:29.87), 8:25.01, 8:14.98, 8:23.54 = 8:21.18
2x2x2BLD: DNF, DNF, 30.96 = 30.96
3x3x3BLD: 2:32.01, 2:15.12, DNF = 2:15.12
4x4x4BLD: 7:43.01 [3:05.93], 7:59.50 [3:11.43], DNF [3:03.xx] = 7:43.01
5x5x5BLD: DNF, DNS, DNS = DNF
MultiBLD: 2/2 8:14.82
OH: 29.81, 30.51, (32.09), 30.41, (28.92) = 30.24
Feet: 1:41.65, (1:32.75), (1:59.32), 1:43.18, 1:47.03 = 1:43.95
MTS: 59.23, 55.10, (1:04.51), (51.62), 57.03 = 57.12
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4: 1:43.20
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5: 4:06.91
Megaminx: 3:10.91, 3:23.23, (3:51.42), (2:57.17), 3:10.21 = 3:14.78
Pyraminx: 9.18, (10.71), (7.03), 8.23, 9.14 = 8.85
Square-1: 1:12.39, (1:42.19), 1:13.92, 1:32.91, (1:10.95) = 1:19.74
Clock: 20.10, 19.83, (17.28), 20.13, (21.93) = 20.02
FMC: 31 moves: B U R D' L2 R B R' U R2 L' B2 L B2 L' U F2 U' B' U F2 U' L R B' R' B U' B2 U R2


Spoiler



Normal scramble with premove R2 (to correct 2x2x3 block)

2x2x2: B U R D' L2 (5)
2x2x3: R B R' U R2 (10)
Switch to Inverse Scramble - to understand from here, get a solved cube, apply the solution so far backwards, then apply the inverse scramble, and then because you've inversed everything the premove is now applied (stated below). You should now have a 2x2x3 block and you can carry on with F2L below
Apply premove: R2 (11)
3rd Pair: U' B2 U B' R B R' (orients edges at the same time) (18)
4th Pair: L' B. L B2 L' B2 L (25)
This leaves 3 corners. Insert B' U F2 U' B U F2 U' (8) at . to cancel 2 moves.
This gives 33-2=31 moves


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Mar 8, 2010)

*2x2* : 2.24, 3.51, 4.58, (1.93), (4.72) = 3.44
Roflness

*Magic* : (2.33), 2.15, 1.75, (1.46), 1.58 = 1.83
The scrambles for the first 2 solves were so hard 

*3x3* : 14.21, (11.61), 12.47, 13.59, (14.25) = 13.42
Pretty average

*3x3 OH* : (26.87), 24.53, (20.10), 22.93, 21.27 = 22.91
So many R U algs 

*Square-1* : (33.23), 40.33+, (46.45), 36.30, 39.74 = 38.79

*Megaminx* : 1:49.71, 1:55.30, (1:59.62), 1:52.33, (1:37.93) = 1:52.45

*4x4* : (52.84[P]), (59.85), 59.53[O], 54.80[OP], 56.13[O] = 56.82

*2-3-4 Relay* : 1:16.96
No parity  It was like.. 4-14-58
I can't go faster on relays 

*3x3 BLD* : 2:16.11, 1:42.58, 1:57.39 = 1:42.58
I haven't done BLD in so long, so this is good

*2x2 BLD* : DNF(55.23), 41.43, 37.82 = 37.82
>_>


----------



## Jin (Mar 8, 2010)

2x2 : (3.03), 5.18, 6.42, (7.66), 5.38 => 5.66

3x3 : 13.53, 13.27, (17.51), 14.36, (12.38) => 13.72
Sweet

3x3 OH : 31.23, 29.17, (28.91), 34.21, (35.70) => 31.54


----------



## mande (Mar 8, 2010)

3x3 BLD: DNF(2:26.18), 1:39.68, 1:57.53 = 1:39.68
Comment: Brilliant. Memo was around 45s.

3x3: (17.68), 18.31, 20.24, 20.46, (22.83) = 19.67
Comment: Fair enough.

3x3 OH: (31.89), 38.00, 39.12, (39.29), 33.63 = 36.92
Comment: The middle three solves were terrible.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Mar 8, 2010)

3x3: 16.38, 17.91, 15.21, 19.37, 17.89 = 17.39 
PLL skip on 3rd, good average

Megaminx: 2:04.08, 1:48.37, 1:56.76, 1:58.65, 2:15.77 = 1:59.83
A few misstakes in there, but good average

2x2 BLD = DNF, 1:04.03, DNF

2x2: 3.96, 4.49, 6.04, 6.17, 4.87 = 5.13
Good, but could have been sub-5


----------



## wsc78 (Mar 8, 2010)

2x2: 9.24, 10.66, 10.97, 8.19, 7.16 = 9.36 Average
3x3: 27.70, 27.97, 25.97, 21.34, 22.78 = 25.48 Average
Magic: 3.77, 4.05, 4.89, 4.13, 4.70 = 4.29 Average 
Pyraminx: 17.22, 20.30, 23.28, 23.80, 10.45 = 20.27 Average


----------



## Laura O (Mar 8, 2010)

*3x3:* 32.33, 30.01, 37.38, 36.77, 28.26 = 33.04
*4x4*: 2:17.10, 2:25.53, 2:45.37, 2:59.25, 2:17.69 = 2:29.53
*Pyraminx:* 7.76, 8.15, 12.93, 8.27, 11.52 = 9.31
*Clock*: 10.04, 9.68, 12.51, 11.45, 9.68 = 10.39
*2-3-4 Relay*: 3:28.08


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 8, 2010)

4x4: 56.47, (1:00.95), 58.02, 57.25, (53.65) = 57.25

OH: 28.78, 26.18, 25.88, (33.38), (23.43) = 26.95
Last one was really nice and smooooth


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 8, 2010)

Chris Hardwick
--------------
4x4x4_bld: 6:28.92 DNS DNS
5x5x5_bld: 15:27.58 DNF 19:35.85
comment: 2nd solve I did a 3 cycle the wrong direction, so off by 3 pieces. Time was a low 14min. 3rd solve I had a really long memory delay on VD for Video, so I decided to change it to *V*en*D*etta and I will picture V from the movie Vendetta. I think that's a much better image than my video image, and will hopefully mean fewer recall delays in the future.


Spoiler



I had 8 centers solved on the first scramble, 12 on the 2nd, and 13 on the 3rd by the cube starting orientations I picked.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 8, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> Chris Hardwick
> --------------
> 5x5x5_bld: 15:27.58 DNF 19:35.85
> comment: 2nd solve I did a 3 cycle the wrong direction, so off by 3 pieces. Time was a low 14min. 3rd solve I had a really long memory delay on VD for Video, so I decided to change it to *V*en*D*etta and I will picture V from the movie Vendetta. I think that's a much better image than my video image, and will hopefully mean fewer recall delays in the future.
> ...



Thanks, Chris - I like reading all the details! And I think I could use another image for VD instead of video too - I've had problems with that one myself.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 8, 2010)

3x3: (10.11), (14.69), 10.95, 13.69, 12.33 = 12.32 *Good, it's sub-NR! 14.69 was a +2*

2x2: (4.27), 3.42, 3.57, (3.19), 3.70 = 3.56 *Good average. The 4.27 was +2.*

OH: (46.19), (31.98), 41.15, 37.85, 31.99 = 36.99 *So bad  Out of practise.*

Magic: 1.15, (1.05), (1.69), 1.18, 1.09 = 1.14 *I practiced *

Pyra: (6.36), (16.34), 11.12, 9.15, 11.56 = 10.61 *POP on 2nd :'( Would have been 7 seconds.*

3x3 BLD: DNF, 1:56.86, DNF = 1:56.86 *Sub-2 with M2 is all I wanted *

2x2 BLD: 34.92, 20.96, 50.48 = 20.96 *Whoa! New PB! Also, 3 times success  *

4x4: 1:00.29, 1:01.46, (54.55), (1:04.13), 1:03.32 = 1:01.69 *My cube is so bad *

5x5: 1:42.75, 1:54.48, 2:17.49, (2:29.90), (1:36.50) = 1:58.26 *WOOOW! I broke my PB single twice  1:36.50 is crazy! Sub-2 avg with counting 2:17 *

2x2-4x4 relay: 1:40.04 *2x2+3x3 = 14 seconds, embarrassing  *

Megaminx: 1:52.45, 1:52.60, (2:02.10), (1:43.58), 2:00.50 = 1:55.15 *It's a PB!*

6x6: 4:21.28, 4:42.12, 4:11.24, 3:49.69, DNF = 4:24.88 *Ok. Timer didn't start at the last one.*

4x4 BLD: 21:29.86, DNS, DNS = 21:29.86 *Success = good for me  In the middle of centers a centercap fell off, and that cost my about 30 seconds.  I will maybe do the other 2 scrambles.*

Square-1: 1:25.61, (2:03.74), (1:23.38), 1:39.17, 1:26.72 = 1:30.50 *I learned the parity algorithm just today *

2x2-5x5 relay: 3:29.93 *Okay, at least the 5x5 was sub-2.*


----------



## Gunnar (Mar 8, 2010)

3x3 BLD: 2:34.80, 1:54.55, DNF => 1:54.55

Multi BLD: 3/4 22:55
Comment: Forgot to do the frickin parity alg on the last cube. 

3x3: (15.20), 11.80, (11.05), 12.84, 11.96 => 12.20

3x3 OH: 21.99, (22.03), 21.71, (19.11), 20.34 => 21.35

Pyraminx: (6.10), 6.43, 8.70, 8.58, (8.79) => 7.90


----------



## Toad (Mar 8, 2010)

Gunnar said:


> 3x3 BLD: 2:34.80, 1:54.55, DNF => 1:54.55
> 
> Multi BLD: 3/4 22:55
> Comment: Forgot to do the frickin parity alg on the last cube.



Unlucky for Multi!!

Still very impressive though


----------



## James Ludlow (Mar 8, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow

*Magic*: 1.47 1.47 1.41 1.38 3.62 = *1.45*
*Master Magic*: 2.77 2.63 2.81 DNF 2.84 = *2.81*
*2x2*: 9.92 9.96 13.90 10.91 8.94 = *10.26*
*3x3*: 22.67 24.49 22.91 24.41 24.37 = *23.90*
*4x4*: 1.28.58 1.28.08 1.24.04 1.26.14 1.33.37 = 1.27.60
*7x7*: 7.41.97 7.54.52 8.22.06 9.09.44 7.51.34 = *8.02.64*
Comment: Not so good. bad 3rd solve, followed by a horrendous pop on 4th. Spent nearly a minute finding the last piece.


----------



## Baian Liu (Mar 8, 2010)

*2x2x2:* 2.92, 3.95, (9.08), (2.20), 2.40 = 3.09
Could have been much better... :\
*3x3x3:* 17.67, (15.85), (26.74), 18.47, 19.44 = 18.53
Decided to do 3x3 this week... not bad
*2x2x2 BLD:* DNF, DNF, 7.26+ = 7.26
Ah... second one was off by 2 moves... 7.26 is PB 
*Multi:* 2/2 16:53.32
Yes! My first multi sucess! Faster than my first two attempts too!
*3x3x3 BLD:* DNF, 5:49.05, DNF = 5:49.05
PB, but not fast enough. Third one was 3:50.90 off by E' and 3 edges.


----------



## Evan Liu (Mar 8, 2010)

*2x2:* (3.65) (6.15) 5.28 4.77 5.86 => 5.30

Comment: Nice scrambles.

*3x3:* (22.44) 19.18 19.68 19.48 (18.34) => 19.45

*4x4:* 1:27.48 (1:15.92) 1:35.47 (1:41.60) 1:23.17 => 1:28.71

Comment: Two fail solves.

*5x5:* (4:03.96) 3:09.34 3:34.85 3:31.92 (2:42.00) => 3:25.37

Comment: First solve, very bad. Last solve, PB.

*3x3 OH:* (46.73) (38.78) 39.30 39.94 39.50 => 39.58

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* 2:00.52

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* 5:10.90

*Magic:* (1.96) 1.22 1.26 1.28 (1.16) => 1.26


----------



## kzhou (Mar 8, 2010)

*2x2:* 2.56, 4.96, (DNF), (1.40), 4.10 = 3.87
*3x3:* (12.69), 13.91, 12.85, (14.64), 13.30 = 13.36
*3x3OH:* 34.22, (31.63), 32.18, 32.10, (34.70) = 32.83
*2x2BLD:* DNF, 24.09, DNF = 24.09
*4x4:* 1:15.38, 1:22.94, (1:11.39), (1:35.92), 1:12.08 = 1:16.80
*Magic:* (1.15), (2.40), 1.81, 1.44, 1.44 = 1.56


----------



## Neo63 (Mar 8, 2010)

Square-1: 13.65 (22.75) (11.45) 12.90 15.59 = 14.05

Pyraminx: 4.67 (3.91) (6.55) 5.90 4.89 = 5.15

2x2: (2.32) 4.02 (4.28) 4.14 4.15 = 4.11

I'm only doing the events I'm good at this week


----------



## PeterV (Mar 9, 2010)

PeterV:

2x2x2: (4.98), 6.91, (7.62), 5.63, 7.09 = *6.54 avg.*

3x3x3: 27.78, (24.59), 28.08, (36.02), 24.92 = *26.93 avg.*


----------



## nlCuber22 (Mar 9, 2010)

2x2: (2.28), 5.83, 4.27, (6.66), 5.47 => 5.19
Comments: Average. 6.66 O_O

3x3: (13.08), (15.81), 13.33, 15.50, 13.08 => 13.97
Comments: Good. I'm hovering right around 15 now, nearing sub-15...


----------



## Micael (Mar 9, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> Chris Hardwick
> --------------
> 5x5x5_bld: 15:27.58 DNF 19:35.85
> comment: 2nd solve I did a 3 cycle the wrong direction, so off by 3 pieces. Time was a low 14min. 3rd solve I had a really long memory delay on VD for Video, so I decided to change it to *V*en*D*etta and I will picture V from the movie Vendetta. I think that's a much better image than my video image, and will hopefully mean fewer recall delays in the future.
> ...



Why a V? The guy with the mask is so memorable...


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 9, 2010)

Micael said:


> Why a V? The guy with the mask is so memorable...



That's who I meant. I thought his name was V? It's been a while since I've seen the movie.

Chris


----------



## Kian (Mar 9, 2010)

3x3 OH- 39.21, 39.50, 36.19, 50.48, 38.72
2x2- 6.42, 8.85, 6.98, 6.71, 5.04
4x4- 1:15.28, 1:10.41, 1:24.17, 1:13.92, 1:07.90
3x3- 18.29, 15.68, 14.96, 17.36, 21.94
2-4 Relay- 1:42.56
2x2 BLD- DNF, DNF, DNF
3x3 BLD- 4:01.08. 4:22.45, DNF
5x5- 2:39.64, 2:03.45, 2:09.77, 2:14.78, 2:06.37
2-5 Relay- 4:09.22
7x7- 8:52.31, 8:42.37, 8:38.40, 8:17.78, 9:04.11
Feet- 3:49.90


----------



## Faz (Mar 9, 2010)

2x2: 1.45, 2.84, 2.00, 1.33, 2.42 = 1.96
Lol easy.
3x3: 9.54, 9.37, 8.04, 11.73, 8.27 = 9.06
Good.
4x4: 43.05, 44.58, 43.05, 58.39, 40.99 = 43.56
Parity is sadface
2x2BLD: 11.46, DNF(9.90), DNF(10.09) = 11.46
2nd one should have been like sub 5 
5x5: 1:21.99, 1:18.77, 1:09.36, 1:18.41, 1:29.78 = 1:19.72
Am suck.


----------



## SebCube (Mar 9, 2010)

2x2x2:
1:	00:09.34	
2:	00:09.87	
3:	00:10.93	
4:	00:12.95	
5:	00:02.77
Avg. 5: 00:09.17

3x3x3:
1:	00:28.23	
2:	00:25.18	
3:	00:29.15	
4:	00:29.74	
5:	00:24.70	
Avg. 5: 00:27.40

4x4x4:
1:	03:00.41	
2:	02:58.15	
3:	02:36.32	
4:	02:52.17	
5:	02:54.68	
Avg. 5: 02:52.35

3x3x3 OH:
1:	01:10.89	
2:	01:12.99	
3:	02:02.34	
4:	01:12.39	
5:	01:18.60	
Avg. 5: 01:23.44

2-3-4 Relay:
1:	03:23.03	

Pyraminx:
1:	00:22.60	
2:	00:13.49	
3:	00:40.23	
4:	00:13.57	
5:	00:21.28	
Avg. 5: 00:22.23


----------



## nickvu2 (Mar 9, 2010)

2x2: (6.40), (21.59), 17.96, 14.02, 14.25 = 15.41
4x4: 2:56.09, 2:38.88, (3:21.83), (2:28.61), 2:45.91 = 2:46.96


----------



## janelle (Mar 9, 2010)

*2x2x2*
3.28, 6.53, 8.86, 9.80, 7.90 
Avg- 7.76
Haha the first was so lucky.  My new personal best average.

*Pyraminx*
23.52, 26.20, 29.59, 26.77, 30.27
Avg- 27.52 
Pretty good since I haven't practiced in awhile.

*Magic*
Average of 5: 1.96
1. 1.83 
2. (2.31) 
3. 2.28 
4. 1.76 
5. (1.67)


----------



## Edward_Lin (Mar 9, 2010)

2x2: (1.98), 3.11, 2.81, (DNF), 3.76= 3.23 bad considering how easy the scrambles were
3x3: 12.32, 12.25, 12.14, (13.46), (9.63)= 12.24 last solve was pll skip 
4x4: 57.96, 53.66, 57.59, (58.16), (53.50)= 56.4 meh
5x5: (1:38.30), (2:00.93), 1:50.06, 1:38.68, 1:39.69= 1:42.81
2x2 bld: DNF, 13.75, DNF= 13.75


----------



## aronpm (Mar 9, 2010)

*3x3x3*: (15.68), 17.22, 16.28, 18.50, (19.19) = 17.33
Comment: Not a bad average. Those last two solves were bad though.

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: DNF(2:17.46), DNF(1:44.27), DNF(2:33.52)
Comment: My accuracy is probably around 1% lately.
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*:
*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 4/7 = 1 in 52:57.98+
Comment: 39:50 memo. I got this on film. The +2 was because I've recently put an extra L on the end of my parity alg. One cube had two twisted corners.


----------



## Gunnar (Mar 9, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> Gunnar said:
> 
> 
> > 3x3 BLD: 2:34.80, 1:54.55, DNF => 1:54.55
> ...



Thanks! I'm getting frustrated with multi. I've had 3/4 with small mistakes like seven times now. I also tried 5 cubes and of course got 4/5 with two flipped edges.


----------



## Toad (Mar 9, 2010)

Gunnar said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > Gunnar said:
> ...



Oh bad times 

I'm sure you'll get it very soon.


----------



## joey (Mar 9, 2010)

You got 44/5? 

VD = venereal disease? x_x


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 9, 2010)

*2x2x2: Avg = 9.74*
(7.49), (12.74), 11.37, 9.23, 8.63
_Comments: None._

*3x3x3: Avg = 22.40*
25.51, (16.28), (DNF), 21.07, 20.63
_Comments: Quite inconsistent, I failed at PLL recognition on the first, the F2L on the second solve was under 10 seconds , the DNF was cause by a pop._

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: = 5:07.54*
_Comments: Worst 4x4 solve ever, spent ages pairing the last edges and kept on ruining them and starting over, popped heaps, 
then I had all kinds of parity to finish it off._

*3x3x3 OH: Avg = 43.09*
45.79, 44.30, (48.91), 39.18, (38.75) 
_Comments: Not a bad average._

*3x3x3 BLD: = DNF* 
DNF, DNF, DNF
_Comments: I have no idea where I'm going wrong, the last one seemed perfectly executed and I still failed by quite a bit, maby I'm memorising wrong. 
_
*Multi BLD: 0/2 = -2 points*
_Comments: One cube was off by 4 misoriented edges and a 3 corner cycle, the other one only had 10 pieces solved. 
I was slow at memorising and during the execution I found it really hard to recall where the pieces were._

*3x3x3 FMC = 54 moves*
Solution:
Cross: y2 z' U F L' B' L2 U2 (6 moves)
F2L #1: z2 F U' F2 U' F (6+5 = 11 moves)
F2L #2: U2 L' U L U' F U' F' (6+5+8 = 19 moves)
F2L #3: L U L' U L U' L' (6+5+8+7 = 26 moves)
F2L #4: U2 R' U2 R U R' U' R (6+5+8+7+8 = 34 moves)
OLL: y2 r' U2 R U R' U r (6+5+8+7+8+7 = 41 moves)
PLL: y' R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 F' U F U' (6+5+8+7+8+7+13 = 54 moves)
_Comments: Went for the white cross this time, being colour neutral for FMC doesn't really seem to cut my moves down._


----------



## pjk (Mar 9, 2010)

*3x3:* (12.55), (15.43), 13.95, 13.63, 13.80 => *13.79*
*3x3 Blindfolded:* (3:05.74 DNF - 3 corner cycle), (2:19.11 DNF- 2 flipped edges), 2:24.20 => *2:24.20*


----------



## Henrik (Mar 9, 2010)

Henrik

*4x4BLD*: 12:36, DNF (10:11), 11:36 => *11:36* min
1st: 8:30 min memo used more than 3 min on centers. and one of them was orienting the cube. Hmm I have to get faster at center memo. Execution 4 min, thats good avg.
2nd: 6:xx min memo, easy scramble, but memoed the very last corner wrong so I had two twisted corners. Luckily I can use some visual memo too because I made a center memo mistake, but could remember it visual. 4 min execution. Sub-10 here I come.
3rd: New PB by 3 sec  good memo, 6:30 min for that. Needs to be faster though. Too long execution 5 min, but I had two parities so thats ok.
*
3x3BLD*: DNF (2:36), 2:16.43, DNF (2:25) => *2:16.43* min
Not good. First had two flipped edges, last was missed moves during corners so it was half a messed up cube.

*5x5BLD:* DNF (34:39)
1st: execution fail. I am pretty sure memo was okay, but it was a little fuzzy.


----------



## Edam (Mar 9, 2010)

*2x2* 9.30, 11.83,14.72, (6.27), (15.65) = *11.95*
*3x3* 16.83, 17.84, 16.69, (18.97), (14.13) = *17.12*
*4x4* 1:25.52, (1:13.83), (1:31.00), 1:19.84, 1:16.86 = *1:20.74*


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 9, 2010)

2x2x2
2.48, (6.08), 4.23, 3.37, (2.16) => 3.36

sub4 is fine by me

3x3x3
(19.46), 14.79, 15.41, 14.49, (12.32) => 14.90

This is why you should warm up first.

4x4x4
1:02.54, 1:00.17, 59.36, (58.20), (1:06.40) => 1:00.69

urgh. better cube needed

2x2x2 Blindfolded
51.68, DNF(40.46), 28.07 => 28.07

lawl

3x3x3 Blindfolded
2:24.36, 2:42.84, 3:09.24 => 2:24.36

def. getting better at BLD

PyraMinx
14.79, 15.35, (18.68), (12.02), 14.17 => 14.77

Comms 

Square-1
(43.42), (1:04.22), 55.19, 56.39, 45.93 => 52.50

Using the Screw™ method


----------



## Imperatrix (Mar 10, 2010)

*3x3:* 34.16, 34.63, 29.25, 31.55, 32.15 = 32.35


----------



## Stini (Mar 10, 2010)

*FMC: 30 HTM*

Solution: B U R D' L2 R B R' U' B R' B2 D B2 D' B' D B D' B2 D B L' D' R' D L D' R U2

Pre-move U2 for normal scramble:

2x2x2: B U R D' L2
2x2x3: R B R' U'
F2L minus slot: B R'
Leave three corners: B2 D B2 D' B' D B D' B2 D B D'.

Insert D L' D' R' D L D' R at the dot, cancelling two moves.

Too bad I didn't find a better end, start was quite nice.


----------



## Micael (Mar 10, 2010)

FMC: 66

First real try at it. That is harder than I thought. How can you guys get sub-30 moves?

cross: (U2 B' L' B' D R2) 6
F2L: (B' U2 B U' F' U' F) 7
F2L: (L' U L U R' U' R) 7
F2L: (U' L U' L' U2 L' U') 7
F2L: (L2 U' L' U2 L U L') 7
OLL: (R U B U' B')(R2 D' R D R' D' R U R' D R D' R' D R U2) 21
PLL: (L2 U L U L' U' L' U' L' U L') 11


----------



## jave (Mar 10, 2010)

*2x2x2: 10.84*
(8.83)
(14.66)
12.81
10.18
9.52

*3x3x3: 26.64*
23.66
27.08
29.19
(22.27)
(30.44)
Comments: LOL inconsistency.

*4x4x4: 2:08.34*
2:04.83 [D]
2:19.22 [D]
(1:52.61) [D]
2:00.96
(2:29.47) [O]
Comments: Not my best performance, but still not too bad for me.

*3x3x3 OH: 1:14.38*
58.00
1:46.18 -- G perm amnesia
(2:02.18) -- T perm amnesia
(58.41)
58.96
Comments: This is weird-interesting. I'm suddenly sub 1-min. I actually solve OH once a week only. And I don't practise 3x3x3 often. LOL @ my times.

*2-3-4 Relay: 2:21.53*

*Magic: 2.58*
2.33
2.65
(2.27)
2.75
(2.88)
Comments: Whee. I bought my Magic two days ago.

*Sq-1: 1:56.65*
1:56.36
1:51.75
(2:48.16)
(1:36.83)
2:01.84
Comments: I've definitely done and can do better than this.


----------



## pierrotlenageur (Mar 10, 2010)

2x2x2: 4.75 , 8.40 , (8.55) , (2.72) , 6.71 = 6.62
3x3x3: (15.90) , (19.77) , 17.91 , 19.59 , 15.72 = 17.74 
4x4x4: 1:08.38 , (55.69) , (1:16.30) , 1:02.97 , 58.93 = 1:03.43	
5x5x5:	2:32.22 , 2:24.34 , 2:28.33 , (2:20.80) , (2:34.75) = 2:28.30
2x2x2 Blindfolded : DNF , 50.00 , DNF = 50.00
3x3x3 Blindfolded : 4:32.06 , DNS , DNS = 4:32.06
3x3x3 One Handed : 49.44 , (59.19) , 47.27 , (32.25) , 50.80 = 49.17
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay : 1:28.22
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay : 4:01.58
Magic: 3.58 , (4.86) , (2.78) , 2.97 , 4.33 = 3.63
Clock : (34.46) , 29.27 , 30.25 , 26.47 , (24.91) = 28.66
PyraMinx: 19.22 , 24.65 , (18.25) , 26.78 , (37.44) = 23.55


----------



## Khartaras (Mar 10, 2010)

3x3: 

1. 48.55	
2. 35.46	
3. 42.01	
4. 33.69	
5. 36.81

Avg. 39.30


I suck.


----------



## Carrot (Mar 10, 2010)

*Pyraminx*: 2.90, *(2.52)*, 3.87, 3.21, *(4.54)* => *3.33*
_Not bad =)_


----------



## AdvanceFIN (Mar 10, 2010)

2x2: 2.90, (5.85), (2.65), 3.37, 3.05 = 3.11
Comment: Very good. My cll recognition is getting better.

3x3: (13.49), 14.15, (17.67), 16.76, 13.70 = 14.87
Comment: Too many mistakes. Could have been sub 14.

4x4: 1:24.58, (1:54.72), 1:25.02, 1:30.80, (1:23.47) = 1:26.80
Comment: I really need to practice big cubes.


----------



## tanapak1 (Mar 11, 2010)

222 = 7.22
(4.30) 5.77 6.98 (8.98) 8.92

333 = 19.34
20.02 (21.92) 18.25 19.76 (17.51)

OH333 = 49.41
47.42 51.80 49.02 (46.85) (55.31)


----------



## x-colo-x (Mar 11, 2010)

2x2: 7.64, 9.05, 6.78, 6.98, 6.81 = 7.45
3x3:16.72, 20.28, 15.64, 21.23, 16.50 = 17.83
4x4: 1:34.29, 1:23.22, 1:26.34, 1:13.06, 1:28.94 = 1:26.17
horrible, i hate miniQJ
2x2BLD: 42.02, 36.17, 33.66 = 33.66
3x3BLD: 1.45.41, DNF, 1:43.08 = 1:43.08
multiBLD: 4/5 24:21.39 [3 points]
POP at last cube 
234 relay: 1:58.06
pyraminx: 17.61, 16.92, 11.84, 10.33, 13.26 = 14.01


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 11, 2010)

jave said:


> *3x3x3 OH: 1:04.38*



That average should be 1:14.38


----------



## jave (Mar 11, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> jave said:
> 
> 
> > *3x3x3 OH: 1:04.38*
> ...


oh my bad. thanks for pointing it out. corrected it already...


----------



## Cride5 (Mar 11, 2010)

*3x3x3:* (24.09), (18.46), 19.94, 22.10, 20.12 => *20.72 *


----------



## Micael (Mar 11, 2010)

Odder said:


> *Pyraminx*: 2.90, *(2.52)*, 3.87, 3.21, *(4.54)* => *3.33*
> _Not bad =)_



Not bad at all =)


----------



## The Rubik Mai (Mar 11, 2010)

*2x2*: 2.43, 4.33, 7.08, 2.16, 3.46 = *3.40*
Comment: 4th Skip LL
*3x3*: 12.08, 11.97, 18.68, 12.43, 12.53 = 12.34
*4x4*: 1:03.50, 1:16.88, 1:01.94, 1:14.63, 1:29.65 = *1:11.67*
*3x3 OH*: 26.03, 30.69, 37.52, 33.34, 32.08 = 32.03
Comment: Very Bad:fp
*2x2+3x3+4x4 Relay*: *1:27.03*
*2x2+3x3+4x4+5x5 Relay*: *3:14.46*
*Magic*: 2.71, 2.77, 2.68, 4.22, 3.81 = *3.09*
*Magaminx*: 2:30.11, 3:05.78, 2:46.33, 2:39.53, 2:14.19 = *2:38.65*
*Pyraminx*: 14.02, 14.72, 25.96+, 13.71, DNF = *18.23*
Comment: 5th Nice,Pyraminx is bomb
*Sq1*: 45.68, 1:24.16, 1:00.88, 1:00.84, 50.65 = *57.45*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 12, 2010)

Mats B

*2x2:* 15.38 14.74 15.36 20.28 16.06 = *15.60* not bad
*3x3:* 39.86 39.76 49.27 47.94 49.01 = *45.60* not bad
*4x4:* 3:09.63 3:00.07 3:05.97 2:32.88 3:16.78 = *3:05.22* good
*5x5:* 7:32.93 7:58.80 7:00.63 7:16.85 7:36.19 = *7:28.66* 
*2-4Rel:	4:38.73 * 

Blind
*2x2BLD:* 44.96 43.68 47.97 = *43.68*
not good. On the best I did the same commutator three times (two of them unnecessesarily) .
*3x3BLD:* 1:55.00 2:14.86 1:57.42 = *1:55.00*
not as bad as lately
*4x4BLD:* dnf dnf dnf = *DNF*
but this was a disappointment, I did not go at full speed and still DNF
*5x5BLD:* dnf dnf 23:06 = *23:06*
The third was a safe. And safe at 23 min is good 
*Multi:* 5/7 = 3 in 57:31.
One 3-cycle edges (did a comm backwards) and another one 2 edges flipped (faulty analysis)
DCC
@Mike, thanks, that is always a pleasure


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 12, 2010)

Mike Hughey:

My non-BLD event of the week:
*Clock:* 20.06, 20.94, 23.27, 18.46, 21.77 = *20.92*
Comment: Awful. I was doing pretty well warming up, with all solves sub-20, but this happened when it really counted.

The BLD events:
*2x2x2 BLD:* 43.22, 30.65, 33.59 = *30.65*
*3x3x3 BLD:* 2:01.91, DNF [1:29.61], 2:02.05 = *2:01.91*
Comment: Aww, this could have been good - the DNF was off by 3 edges. As it is, pretty terrible. Hey Mats, you beat me! 
*4x4x4 BLD:* 7:15.56 [3:08], 8:16.91 [4:23], 7:40.11 [3:46] = *7:15.56*
Comment: I don't think I've missed any 4x4x4 BLD solves since missing them all at Indiana Winter a couple of weeks ago. 
*5x5x5 BLD:* DNF [16:35.57], 15:57.24 [8:53], 16:19.71 [9:12] = *15:57.24*
Comment: First one was off by 2 centrals flipped and 3 + centers; I mismemorized the centrals and I misexecuted the + centers. Second one I reoriented 7 -> 12 (7 centers originally solved, went to 12 centers solved); I took way too long to pick the orientation - without that this might have been sub-WR. Third one I reoriented 8 ->14.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *4/5 = 3 points, 30:36.26* [15:10]
Comment: Total fail. I was trying my old style of doing this, grouping images in threes instead of just running all of them for a type together. The result: my mind was a jumbled mess - I couldn't remember anything. I suppose the solving went pretty well - second cube was off by just 2 flipped edges and everything else was right. But the memorization and recall was just awful. I guess I'll go back to my new method of running them all together again. I can't seem to find a combination that works fast for me.

And non-BLD events done BLD:
*6x6x6:* 31:34.75 [15:03], DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS = *DNF*
Comment: This one felt really nice to get. I was executing very quickly, but it took a while to get through it all. I had very few pauses, so it was a really nice-feeling solve.
*7x7x7:* DNS yet, DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS = *DNF*
Comment: Not sure if I'll get to this this week, but I'll probably try.
*Magic:* 1.83, 1.81, 2.55, 1.75, 2.27 = *1.97*
*Master Magic:* 3.97, 5.53, 4.91, 4.02, 5.65 = *4.82*
*Pyraminx:* DNF [47.77], DNF [1:19.84], 50.75, 1:10.71, 1:13.36 = *DNF*
Comment: Both of the DNFs had just 2 edges flipped. So close to an average.


----------



## dada222 (Mar 12, 2010)

Joining this one for the sake of joining since I suck.
*3X3*: 41.69, 50.34 , (39.33), (57.23), 51.26= 00:47.77
comment: although compared to everything posted yet this turns out to be a fail, sub50 is a breakthrough for me... seriously
*2x2*: 18.51, 17.37, (27.51), 19.03, (13.35)=00:18.30


----------



## sutty17 (Mar 12, 2010)

2x2x2: (6.28) (11.52) 8.64 9.08 8.59 = 8.77
3x3x3: 19.79 (17.62) 20.34 (20.73) 18.79 = 19.64
4x4x4: 1:29.40 1:33.96 (1:16.10) 1:34.11 (1:36.69) = 1:32.49
5x5x5: 2:58.45 (2:58.46) 2:42.06 2:42.50 (2:28.60) = 2:47.67
7x7x7: 8:42.99 (8:04.07) 8:40.18 (9:23.28) 8:37.49 = 8:40.22
3x3x3 OH: (55.73) 47.92 50.76 47.23 (43.76) = 48.64
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4: 1:57.80
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5: 4:54.46
Pyraminx: (6.18) 8.38 (12.21) 8.29 9.81 = 8.83


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 12, 2010)

dada222 said:


> Joining this one for the sake of joining since I suck.
> *3X3*: 41.69, 50.34 , (39.33), (57.23), 51.26= 00:47.77
> comment: although compared to everything posted yet this turns out to be a fail, sub50 is a breakthrough for me... seriously
> *2x2*: 18.51, 17.37, (27.51), 19.03, (13.35)=00:18.30



You can always beat me . Just practice a couple of weeks more.


----------



## guusrs (Mar 12, 2010)

fmc: B R' U F2 L D R B2 D2 B D' B' D B R' D2 R L' D2 L2 D L2 D L2 D2 L' D L U2 (*29*)
explanation: 
pre-scramble moves: L U2
F2L: B R' U F2 L D R B2 D2 B D' B' D B R' D2 R (17)
LL: L' D2 L2 D L2 D L2 D2 L' D (27)
pre-move correction: L U2 (29)

with these nice pre-moves the result was poor, but ran out of time
Gus


----------



## Sir E Brum (Mar 12, 2010)

*3x3*
(52.77) 31.22 37.29 (30.44) 37.71 =› 35.41

ZZF2L with Fridrich OLL and PLL.
Yes, I know that defeats the purpose of ZZ, but I am working on COLL =P


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Mar 12, 2010)

5x5: 5:04.10 5:08.57 5:21.59 5:45.01 5:52.47
2x2: 7.12 6.98 8.16 6.64 6.63
OH: 1:57.47 1:42.08 2:21.26 2:13.45 2:25.22


----------



## Lumej (Mar 13, 2010)

Lumej

3x3: 20.90, 24.30, 22.08, 30.77, 22.72 = 23.03


----------



## Novriil (Mar 13, 2010)

2x2:
3.03, 5.96, 4.81, 5.57, 3.32 = 4.57 (σ = 0.93)
Last one was with my favorite alg and first one was just too easy.

3x3:
17.25, 15.33, 16.13, 15.49, 22.39 = 16.29 (σ = 0.73)
Pretty good.. On the last one I accidentally clicked on somewhere else and the window wasn't selected.

5x5:
2:36.94, 2:47.63, 2:33.91, 2:35.03, 2:25.53 = 2:35.29 (σ = 1.25)
very consistent.. Last one had nice 3x3 part (x-cross by luck, already built 2 pairs)

3x3OH:
41.99, 34.03, 36.94, 36.09, 32.97 = 35.69 (σ = 1.22)
Pretty good.

Pyraminx:
10.98, 8.88, 10.47, 11.42, 6.14 = 10.11 (σ = 0.89)
No practise


----------



## ryo (Mar 13, 2010)

*2x2*
3.03, (6.03), 4.80, (1.83), 4.58 = *4.14*

(LL skip on the 1.83)

*3x3*
(DNF), (11.83), 18.93, 17.41, 18.63 = *18.32*

(PLL skip on the 11.83 and really really bad average for me Oo)

*4x4*
1:52.66, (1:37.08), (2:02.65), 1:38.47, 1:54.90 = *1:48.67*

...
I didn't do times that bad since something like one year... 
But there is almost no light at home... 
Just enough for FMC !

*FMC* :


Spoiler



For a better understanding : Premove B and White on left.

B' U' L' D B' _ 2x2x2 bloc _ 5 (5)
y2 x2 U2 L2 U2 _ 2x2x1 bloc _ 3 (8)
L' U2 _ another 2x2x1 bloc _ 2 (10)
D F U2 _ last F2L pair _ 3 (13)
x b' U2 F' U L' U L F _ insert last pair + OLL (moves cancelation) _ 8 (21)
U _ PLL skip _ 1 (22)
L _ undo premove _ 1 (23)

B' U' L' D B' y2 x2 U2 L2 U2 L' U2 D F U2 x b' U2 F' U L' U L F U L


Total : *23 HTM*


----------



## Stini (Mar 13, 2010)

'rio said:


> *FMC* :
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Wow, that's a really nice solution! Congratulations!


----------



## ryo (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks and I'll be really interest to discuss more about FMC but my english really sucks... Sorry


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 14, 2010)

3x3: 00:26.75, 00:26.12, 00:24.71, 00:20.67, 00:23.21 =24.29
so thats what happens when you lookahead 
4x4: 02:26.62, DNF, 02:33.79, 02:16.67, 02:39.65 =2:35.57
2x2: 00:05.5,3 00:03.45 ,00:10.10, 00:08.20, 00:03.67 = 6.19
lol 3rd time and first and 4th scrambles, also, all my times are backwards in reference to the scramble
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 03:18.32
man, that was fast
3x3x3 One Handed: 01:31.09, 01:16.86, 01:55.60, 00:59.65, 01:04.67 = 1:21.57
first sub 1 ever
2x2x2 Blindfolded: DNF, DNF, DNF
i tried


----------



## MrSupercubefreak (Mar 14, 2010)

*3x3*: (18.25),21.59,20.43,20.29,(22.22)=>20.56 bad look ahead but good average


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 14, 2010)

*2x2:* 2.20, 3.78, 3.83, 1.58, 2.28 = *2.75*
lolscrambles

*2x2BLD:* 20.61, 12.49+, 7.35+ = *7.35*
very easy scrambles. bit of a guess on the last one. for some reason I didn't AUF, even though I knew it.

*clock:* 8.28, 8.40, 9.05, 8.62, 8.08 = *8.44*
haha so rusty

*pyraminx:* 5.46, 4.68, 6.72, 5.56, 7.68 = *5.91*


----------



## onionhoney (Mar 14, 2010)

2x2
2.26 2.43 (2.66) (1.02) 2.51 = 2.40
wow.

3x3


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 14, 2010)

*Results week 10*

This contest is now closed and the results final.

For the time being no one is threatening Simon as the "King of Weeklies"!
The margin to the runner-up is more than 100 points. 
*2x2x2*(45)

 1.96 fazrulz
 2.26 Erik
 2.32 SimonWestlund
 2.40 onionhoney
 2.75 DavidWoner
 3.09 Baian Liu
 3.11 AdvanceFIN
 3.23 Edward_Lin
 3.31 Aksel B
 3.36 Kirjava
 3.41 The Rubik Mai
 3.44 Hyprul 9-ty2
 3.56 Yes, We Can!
 3.87 kzhou
 3.96 Yichen
 4.10 Neo63
 4.14 'rio
 4.57 Novriil
 5.13 04mucklowd
 5.19 nlCuber22
 5.30 Evan Liu
 5.36 kinch2002
 5.50 JunwenYao
 5.66 Jin
 5.73 randomtoad
 5.80 cincyaviation
 6.54 PeterV
 6.62 pierrotlenageur
 6.70 Kian
 6.91 CubesOfTheWorld
 7.14 x-colo-x
 7.76 janelle
 7.93 Cride5
 8.77 sutty17
 9.36 wsc78
 9.74 Zane_C
 9.97 Carson
 10.05 SebCube
 10.26 jamesdeanludlow
 11.03 Edam
 11.28 jave
 11.98 MichaelErskine
 15.41 nickvu2
 15.60 MatsBergsten
 18.30 dada222
*3x3x3 *(51)

 9.06 fazrulz
 10.86 SimonWestlund
 10.97 Erik
 12.20 Gunnar
 12.24 Edward_Lin
 12.32 Yes, We Can!
 12.35 The Rubik Mai
 12.51 ManasijV
 13.35 kzhou
 13.42 Hyprul 9-ty2
 13.72 Jin
 13.79 pjk
 13.97 nlCuber22
 14.87 AdvanceFIN
 14.90 Kirjava
 15.23 Agassi_Yiu_HK
 16.22 Yichen
 16.29 Novriil
 16.56 kinch2002
 17.11 Kian
 17.12 Edam
 17.33 aronpm
 17.39 04mucklowd
 17.79 randomtoad
 17.80 pierrotlenageur
 17.83 x-colo-x
 18.32 'rio
 18.53 Baian Liu
 19.18 JunwenYao
 19.45 Evan Liu
 19.64 sutty17
 19.67 mande
 20.72 Cride5
 20.77 MrSupercubefreak
 20.85 PM 1729
 22.40 Zane_C
 23.03 Lumej
 23.90 jamesdeanludlow
 24.68 cincyaviation
 25.48 wsc78
 25.79 jave
 26.93 PeterV
 27.52 SebCube
 32.62 Imperatrix
 33.04 larf
 33.07 Carson
 34.54 MichaelErskine
 35.41 Sir E Brum
 38.09 Khartaras
 45.60 MatsBergsten
 47.76 dada222
*4x4x4*(30)

 43.56 fazrulz
 47.78 SimonWestlund
 50.40 Agassi_Yiu_HK
 56.40 Edward_Lin
 56.82 Hyprul 9-ty2
 57.25 MTGjumper
 1:00.69 Kirjava
 1:01.69 Yes, We Can!
 1:03.38 JunwenYao
 1:03.43 pierrotlenageur
 1:06.08 kinch2002
 1:11.67 The Rubik Mai
 1:13.20 Kian
 1:16.80 kzhou
 1:20.74 Edam
 1:24.68 Yichen
 1:26.17 x-colo-x
 1:26.80 AdvanceFIN
 1:27.60 jamesdeanludlow
 1:28.71 Evan Liu
 1:32.49 sutty17
 1:48.68 'rio
 2:04.71 jave
 2:27.32 MichaelErskine
 2:29.53 larf
 2:33.35 cincyaviation
 2:46.96 nickvu2
 2:53.24 Carson
 2:55.00 SebCube
 3:05.22 MatsBergsten
*5x5x5*(14)

 1:19.72 fazrulz
 1:37.84 SimonWestlund
 1:42.81 Edward_Lin
 1:58.24 Yes, We Can!
 2:10.31 Kian
 2:23.78 kinch2002
 2:28.30 pierrotlenageur
 2:35.29 Novriil
 2:47.67 sutty17
 3:25.37 Evan Liu
 4:22.60 MichaelErskine
 5:25.06 CubesOfTheWorld
 6:46.60 Carson
 7:28.66 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(5)

 3:24.13 SimonWestlund
 4:24.88 Yes, We Can!
 6:25.13 JunwenYao
 7:12.26 MichaelErskine
 DNF Mike Hughey
*7x7x7*(7)

 5:21.46 SimonWestlund
 8:02.64 jamesdeanludlow
 8:21.18 kinch2002
 8:40.22 sutty17
 8:44.36 Kian
11:28.33 MichaelErskine
 DNF Mike Hughey
*3x3 one handed*(27)

 20.70 SimonWestlund
 21.35 Gunnar
 22.15 Erik
 22.91 Hyprul 9-ty2
 25.19 ManasijV
 26.95 MTGjumper
 30.24 kinch2002
 31.54 Jin
 32.04 The Rubik Mai
 32.83 kzhou
 35.69 Novriil
 36.55 randomtoad
 36.92 mande
 37.00 Yes, We Can!
 39.14 Kian
 39.32 Yichen
 39.58 Evan Liu
 41.64 JunwenYao
 43.09 Zane_C
 48.64 sutty17
 49.17 pierrotlenageur
 49.41 tanapak1
 1:14.66 SebCube
 1:17.54 cincyaviation
 1:19.66 jave
 1:23.28 MichaelErskine
 2:10.73 CubesOfTheWorld
*3x3 with feet*(3)

 1:43.95 kinch2002
 1:52.87 SimonWestlund
 DNF MichaelErskine
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(22)

 5.89 Erik
 7.26 Baian Liu
 7.35 DavidWoner
 11.46 fazrulz
 13.75 Edward_Lin
 14.97 SimonWestlund
 15.36 ManasijV
 20.96 Yes, We Can!
 24.09 kzhou
 28.07 Kirjava
 30.65 Mike Hughey
 30.96 kinch2002
 33.66 x-colo-x
 37.82 Hyprul 9-ty2
 39.53 randomtoad
 43.68 MatsBergsten
 48.94 JunwenYao
 50.00 pierrotlenageur
 1:04.03 04mucklowd
 2:02.51 Carson
 DNF cincyaviation
 DNF Kian
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(22)

 1:33.66 ManasijV
 1:39.68 mande
 1:42.58 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:43.08 x-colo-x
 1:43.12 SimonWestlund
 1:46.10 PM 1729
 1:54.55 Gunnar
 1:55.00 MatsBergsten
 1:56.86 Yes, We Can!
 2:01.91 Mike Hughey
 2:15.12 kinch2002
 2:16.43 Henrik
 2:24.36 Kirjava
 3:28.70 randomtoad
 3:30.87 JunwenYao
 4:01.08 Kian
 4:32.06 pierrotlenageur
 5:49.05 Baian Liu
 DNF Zane_C
 DNF aronpm
 DNF Carson
 DNF Erik
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(7)

 6:28.92 cmhardw
 7:15.56 Mike Hughey
 7:43.01 kinch2002
10:29.20 SimonWestlund
11:36.00 Henrik
21:29.86 Yes, We Can!
 DNF MatsBergsten
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(4)

15:27.58 cmhardw
15:57.24 Mike Hughey
23:06.00 MatsBergsten
 DNF kinch2002
*3x3 Multi blind*(9)

4/5 x-colo-x
4/5 Mike Hughey
5/7 MatsBergsten
2/2 kinch2002
2/2 Baian Liu
3/4 Gunnar
2/3 SimonWestlund
4/7 aronpm
0/2 Zane_C
*3x3 Match the scramble*(2)

 57.12 kinch2002
 1:06.07 SimonWestlund
*2-3-4 Relay*(20)

 1:02.32 SimonWestlund
 1:16.96 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:27.03 The Rubik Mai
 1:28.22 pierrotlenageur
 1:40.04 Yes, We Can!
 1:42.56 Kian
 1:43.20 kinch2002
 1:44.84 JunwenYao
 1:51.12 Yichen
 1:57.80 sutty17
 1:58.06 x-colo-x
 2:00.52 Evan Liu
 2:21.53 jave
 3:18.32 cincyaviation
 3:23.03 SebCube
 3:28.08 larf
 3:39.96 MichaelErskine
 4:38.12 Carson
 4:38.73 MatsBergsten
 5:07.54 Zane_C
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(11)

 2:52.25 SimonWestlund
 3:14.46 The Rubik Mai
 3:29.93 Yes, We Can!
 4:01.58 pierrotlenageur
 4:06.91 kinch2002
 4:09.22 Kian
 4:31.20 JunwenYao
 4:54.46 sutty17
 5:10.90 Evan Liu
 7:46.89 MichaelErskine
10:05.32 Carson
*Magic*(13)

 1.14 Yes, We Can!
 1.25 Evan Liu
 1.45 jamesdeanludlow
 1.56 kzhou
 1.58 SimonWestlund
 1.83 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1.96 janelle
 1.97 Mike Hughey
 2.50 MichaelErskine
 2.52 jave
 3.10 The Rubik Mai
 3.63 pierrotlenageur
 4.29 wsc78
*Master Magic*(4)

 2.81 jamesdeanludlow
 4.07 SimonWestlund
 4.82 Mike Hughey
 8.94 MichaelErskine
*Clock*(8)

 8.43 DavidWoner
 10.39 larf
 10.89 SimonWestlund
 12.73 randomtoad
 20.02 kinch2002
 20.92 Mike Hughey
 25.81 MichaelErskine
 28.66 pierrotlenageur
*Pyraminx*(23)

 3.33 Odder
 4.61 SimonWestlund
 5.15 Neo63
 5.91 DavidWoner
 7.90 Gunnar
 8.17 Erik
 8.83 sutty17
 8.85 kinch2002
 9.31 larf
 10.11 Novriil
 10.61 Yes, We Can!
 11.77 JunwenYao
 14.01 x-colo-x
 14.56 Yichen
 14.77 Kirjava
 17.61 MichaelErskine
 18.23 The Rubik Mai
 19.15 SebCube
 20.27 wsc78
 23.55 pierrotlenageur
 27.52 janelle
 38.80 Carson
 DNF Mike Hughey
*Megaminx*(8)

 1:04.52 SimonWestlund
 1:52.45 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:55.18 Yes, We Can!
 1:59.83 04mucklowd
 2:31.98 Yichen
 2:38.66 The Rubik Mai
 3:14.78 kinch2002
 4:59.90 MichaelErskine
*Square-1*(9)

 14.05 Neo63
 23.46 SimonWestlund
 38.79 Hyprul 9-ty2
 52.50 Kirjava
 57.46 The Rubik Mai
 1:19.74 kinch2002
 1:30.50 Yes, We Can!
 1:54.92 jave
 2:22.38 MichaelErskine
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(10)

23 'rio
29 guusrs
30 Stini
31 kinch2002
31 randomtoad
35 Cride5
37 PM 1729
39 SimonWestlund
54 Zane_C
66 Micael

*Contest results*

397 SimonWestlund
288 kinch2002
277 Yes, We Can!
228 Hyprul 9-ty2
193 The Rubik Mai
178 Erik
176 fazrulz
160 Kian
160 pierrotlenageur
159 JunwenYao
159 Edward_Lin
158 Kirjava
151 kzhou
144 x-colo-x
140 Yichen
134 Gunnar
125 sutty17
123 randomtoad
122 Evan Liu
120 ManasijV
116 Novriil
115 Baian Liu
108 Mike Hughey
105 MichaelErskine
99 AdvanceFIN
98 DavidWoner
92 Jin
92 'rio
89 MatsBergsten
77 04mucklowd
72 jamesdeanludlow
71 Agassi_Yiu_HK
70 nlCuber22
69 Zane_C
68 mande
68 Neo63
68 cincyaviation
62 Edam
61 jave
59 Carson
56 PM 1729
55 MTGjumper
53 larf
53 SebCube
52 Cride5
46 aronpm
44 onionhoney
43 pjk
39 Aksel B
37 wsc78
34 PeterV
31 CubesOfTheWorld
29 janelle
27 cmhardw
26 Henrik
25 Odder
21 MrSupercubefreak
19 guusrs
18 Stini
18 Lumej
13 nickvu2
11 Micael
11 Imperatrix
10 tanapak1
7 dada222
7 Sir E Brum
6 Khartaras


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 14, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> 4x4x4BLD: 7:43.01 [3:05.93], 7:59.50 [3:11.43], DNF [3:03.xx] = 7:43.01



Wow, I had not noticed those times before (you must have edited them in afterwards). Marvellous times! Have you become splendid at 4x4BLD?!?!


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 14, 2010)

You missed all of my times >.<

Onionhoney's as well


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 14, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> You missed all of my times >.<
> 
> Onionhoney's as well



Sorry, I just got the first 8 pages in the download! I'll fix page 9 too......


----------



## x-colo-x (Mar 14, 2010)

first in multiblind


----------



## guusrs (Mar 14, 2010)

'rio said:


> *FMC* :
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Congratz Mario, that last 9 moves are very impressive!
Keep it up for the next challenges!
Gus


----------



## Carrot (Mar 14, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> *Pyraminx*(22)
> 
> 3.33 Odder
> 4.61 SimonWestlund
> ...



so many sub6's >.<'


----------



## Carrot (Mar 14, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> *Pyraminx*(22)
> 
> 3.33 Odder
> 4.61 SimonWestlund
> ...



so many sub6's >.<'

EDIT:


MatsBergsten said:


> *Megaminx*(8)
> 
> 1:04.52 SimonWestlund
> 1:52.45 Hyprul 9-ty2
> 1:55.18 Yes, We Can!


Why didn't I participate... (I'm about 1:20-1:30)

EDIT 2: I failed editing and double posted instead xD lol


----------



## Carson (Mar 15, 2010)

*2x2*
(9.51) 9.96 10.32 9.62 (DNF)
Comments: This may be my best ever average of 5!
*Average = 9.97*


*3x3*
33.60 (29.01) (38.47) 35.03 30.59
Comments: None
*Average = 33.07*


*4x4*
2:52.90 3:17.45 (2:12.29) (DNF) 2:29.38
Comments: Ok... having that 3:17 counting really sucks 
*Average = 2:53.24*


*5x5*
(6:21.68) (7:09.99) 6:52.83 6:47.77 6:39.19
Comments: I'm still soooo slow at 5x5. A sub 7:00 average is pretty good for me right now.
*Average = 6:46.60*


*2x2 BLD*
DNF 2:02.51 DNF
Comments: Still so slow...
*Best = 2:02.51*


*3x3 BLD*
DNF DNF DNF
Comments: First solve was off by 3 cycle of edges. The last two weren't so great.
*Best = DNF*


*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 Relay*
Comments: Did the wrong PBP on 2x2, messed up an N perm on 3x3 and had to redo F2L... not a good run.
*Time = 4:38.12*


*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 + 5x5 Relay*
Comments: Nothing bad happened here... I'm just slow!
*Time = 10:05.32*


*Pyraminx*
39.99 (20.88) (41.30) 40.12 36.29
Comments: This is a good time for me, sad isn't it? I need a better pyraminx, mine is so loose that I can barely keep from dropping it.
*Average = 38.80*


----------



## Cride5 (Mar 15, 2010)

*2x2x2:* 6.20, 7.30, 8.45, 14.81, 8.03 => *7.93*

*3x3x3 FMC: 35 moves*
Solution: B U R D' L2 R B R' U' B R' D B2 D' B D B D' B' L' D B' D F' D B2 D' F D B2 D2 D' B L U2
Explanation:
Premove: U2
2x2x2: B U R D' L2 (5/5)
2x2x3: R B (2/7)
F2L-1: R' U' B R' (4/11)
First Pair: D B2 D' (3/14)
Second Pair: B D B D' B' L' D B' . D' B L (12/26)
A-Perm insert D F' D B2 D' F D B2 D2 at . (9/35)
Minus 1 cancellation plus 1 premove = 35
Comment: Nice start again, probably could have found a better LL. Ran out of time to find better insertion..

No time to do BLD this week


----------



## Faz (Mar 15, 2010)

2345 sweep <3


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 15, 2010)

YES!!!
3rd place. First place on the podium


----------



## Toad (Mar 15, 2010)

Sorry it's a bit late...

*3x3 BLD:* DNF, 3:28.70, DNF =*3:28.70*
Quite a nice success, last one was quite hard so I gave up knewing it'd be slower 

*Clock:* 12.21, 13.15, 12.83, (11.97), (13.37) =*12.73*
There's nothing leet about this average...


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 15, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> 2x2: 00:05.5, 00:03.45 ,00:10.10, 00:08.20, 00:03.67 = *6.19*


i most definitely did not get a 4.9 second average on 2x2


----------



## Toad (Mar 15, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > 2x2: 00:05.5,3 00:03.45 ,00:10.10, 00:08.20, 00:03.67 = *6.19*
> ...



You have to be very careful with comma and space placement aswell as that random extra 3 too because it's a program that reads your post, not a human.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 16, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > 2x2: 00:05.5, 00:03.45 ,00:10.10, 00:08.20, 00:03.67 = *6.19*
> ...



No, that is (as said) because of the commas and spaces. And I am not sure even as a human if the first time is 5.50 or 5.53. I simply removed all commas and if you still don't think your average is correct we'll take another turn.

I have now added the new posts and some edited results, now this contest is closed and the results final (bar any more errors).


----------



## Toad (Mar 16, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> Sorry it's a bit late...
> 
> *3x3 BLD:* DNF, 3:28.70, DNF =*3:28.70*
> Quite a nice success, last one was quite hard so I gave up knewing it'd be slower
> ...



Sorry Mats but it doesn’t look like these have been added ^


----------



## Cride5 (Mar 16, 2010)

Mine look to have been left out too


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 16, 2010)

Cride5 said:


> Mine look to have been left out too



Sorry both of you, I was (am) too tired to do it properly. Now then


----------



## Toad (Mar 16, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> Cride5 said:
> 
> 
> > Mine look to have been left out too
> ...



Thank you very much 

Don't worry about making mistakes, you do an excellent job with all of this


----------



## Cride5 (Mar 16, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> Cride5 said:
> 
> 
> > Mine look to have been left out too
> ...



No probs, thanks for sorting 

Great week for FMC, 80% of solutions sub-40!


----------



## kinch2002 (Mar 18, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> kinch2002 said:
> 
> 
> > 4x4x4BLD: 7:43.01 [3:05.93], 7:59.50 [3:11.43], DNF [3:03.xx] = 7:43.01
> ...



Thanks . My memo has improved pretty quickly but my execution is getting left behind. My 5bld accuracy is dropping though  and my speed (both parts) is not improving!


----------

